
Chasing the First Arcade Easter Egg - anjalik
https://edfries.wordpress.com/2017/03/22/chasing-the-first-arcade-easter-egg/
======
yitchelle
I love seeing that photo of the old PCB where the tracks are clearly hand laid
with through hole components.

------
rhaps0dy
Ready Player One in real life? Hunting eggs.

~~~
fak3r
Finally read last week, really enjoyed it, so that was the first thing I
thought of when I saw this story. _logs into OASIS to search for the egg_

------
tomcam
I forget my 6502 assembly code, but it looks like it gives you 16 free games
($10) not 10,which I think would be 0A in hex

~~~
kw71
Maybe it's thinking in BCD

------
frsandstone
Google Cache:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:gzApjA...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:gzApjAMDBHoJ:https://edfries.wordpress.com/2017/03/22/chasing-
the-first-arcade-easter-egg/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
sleepychu
So was Bonus Time enabled for the shipped consoles?

~~~
nsxwolf
It was a DIP setting on the board, so it would be up to the arcade operator to
set it. Many old arcade games had difficulty and pricing and other settings
that could be changed by the operator with either DIP switches or built in
menus to update CMOS settings.

~~~
feintruled
I remember being able to just about 1cc a NeoGeo soccer game (Super Sidekicks)
in my local arcade only to come in one day and be dumbfounded when I suddenly
couldn't even win the first game.

~~~
sleepychu
1cc?

~~~
feintruled
Sorry, lapsed into gaming vernacular there. One credit complete, finishing the
game on a single coin, i.e. because you don't lose you don't have to pay for
any continues. So, for the game in question, one coin would get me all the way
through to the World Cup final.

(Modern games got wise to people getting too good and some only offer a single
play per coin, win or lose.)

------
dep_b
Didn't I read the same story here yesterday?

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=arcade&sort=byDate&prefix&page...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=arcade&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

~~~
majortennis
ah thats quite annoying, it was the first time i read it but annoying to see
how many times its been posted

~~~
j_s
6th times a charm! All by different people though; it's interesting to see how
this story eventually made it to the front page thanks to Ars.

~~~
dbg31415
8th time in 9 days.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=arcade%20easter%20egg&sort=byD...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=arcade%20easter%20egg&sort=byDate&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
nsxwolf
"What follows, as detailed in his blog post, is one of the wilder retro-gaming
goose chases in recent memory."

Didn't sound all that wild. Sounds like they figured it out pretty quickly
just by looking at a hex dump.

~~~
overcast
If you read the article, there is a lot more going on then a simple hex dump.
Digging through schematics, and finding the bonus time dip switch, to actually
get it triggered is the key bit here.

